# Que es un ua741



## BuguI (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola...soy nuevo en esto y queria saber que es un ua741...y para q se lo utiliza...espero una respuesta..saludos


----------



## JessiP (Nov 21, 2006)

Aqui tienes un poco de información que encontre en un foro hermano sobre ese Ci.

Este es un Amplificador Operacional (OPAM), que es conocido como el mejor dispositivo en la electronica, debido a la gran cantidad de funciones que posee. Puedes investigar sobre el LM741, que es el mismo CI pero este es mas conocido en la actualidad. Te dejo un pequeño resumen sobre los datos que consegui, y el link mas abajo. No lo pongo completo por que no se si pueda, por el hecho que es propiedad de otro foro. Un saludo....

...En 1965, la compañía Fairchild Semiconductor introdujo en el mercado el uA709, el primer amplificador operacional monolítico ampliamente usado. Aunque disfrutó de un gran éxito, esta primera generación de amplificador operacionales tenía muchas desventajas. Este hecho condujo a fabricar un amplificador operacional mejorado, el *uA741*. Debido a que es muy barato y sencillo de usar, el uA741 ha tenido un enorme éxito. Otros diseños del 741 han aparecido a partir de entonces en el mercado. Por ejemplo, Motorola produce el MC1741, National Semiconductor el LM741 y Texas Instruments el SN72741. Todos estos amplificador operacionales son equivalentes al uA741, ya que tienen las mismas especificaciones en sus hojas de características. Para simplificar el nombre, la mayoría de la gente ha evitado los prefijos y a este amplificador operacional de gran uso se le llama simplemente 741...   

http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/tutoriales/opamp1.htm


----------



## BuguI (Nov 21, 2006)

Muchas Gracias...JessiP...por la información,me siervio...saludos...y estaremos en contacto


----------

